# Pics of my Iver Johnson rebuild



## PhilipJ (Sep 20, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my IJ rebuild/preservation. I've cleaned and polished the frame and nickel plated parts. I also polished the head badge (it looks new). I cleaned and conditioned the seat with Lexol. The bearings and chain were in good shape they just needed some cleaning.  I've been working on the front rim. It was in bad shape. I sanded it and removed the old glue. I still have to work on the rear wheel/rim and then stain the rims.




















Cheers,
Phil

P.S. I apologize to all the patina lovers out there!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't apologize for that! She looks beautiful! Is that og paint? Looks to me you have kept it original and unrestored. The bare polished Metal will eventually rust on you. Find something to put on/over the Metal to prolong the Rust. Badge is amazing! Will you ride the bike?


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. The paint is original. There are a few dents on the frame but overall it's in good shape. I waxed the frame so hopefully that will help it from rusting again. I was wondering how to protect the bare metal parts so it doesn't rust again. Any advice from the Cabe members would be helpful. Also, any advice on cleaning and protecting the spokes. I've used steel wool and that removed a lot of the corrosion. 

I do plan to ride it. I did a Century ride this past summer on my high wheel at the Wheelmen meet in Louisville, KY. Next year I plan to do a safety bike century ride on the Iver Johnson. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 20, 2013)

Your Iver is looking good!
It will be nice to see it together again.
Are you going to use Robert Dean tires?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 20, 2013)

I LIKE IT! I WANT IT! 

What size frame is that anyway? Looks like a 22" or so?

You could paste wax the bare metal or maybe get a rust inhibitor like they use on wood shop equipment (it doesn't leave an oily residue)

With paste wax, you'll have to reapply occasionally, but it's impermanence is kind of nice in that you don't have to strip clear coat EVER.

Where are you located anyway? If you're near Louisville, we could have an Iver ride sometime. I'm just north between Indy and Bloomington.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful, love the first shot.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 20, 2013)

That's going to be one beautiful machine when your done with her.
I like it that you just polished up the nickle instead of replating.
Also, just cleaning up an original unrestored leather seat to leave that history.
The unrestored ones look interesting and still have their original patina left! 
Also it saves $$$$$$$$


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2013)

*Welcome to TheCabe!!!*



PhilipJ said:


> P.S. I apologize to all the patina lovers out there!




Great bike Phil, looking good, the headbadge though... like defacing a collectible coin in my opinion.
Respectfully


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 20, 2013)

I live in Northern Missouri. I would love to meet up with other people that are into antique bicycles. The Wheelmen meet in Louisville this summer was the first Wheelmen meet I have attended. It was great fun and I learned a lot about bicycles. The only problem is it fed my urge to purchase more bicycles. 

Thanks for the feedback about using paste wax. I'm going to give it a try. 

I'm going to put Robert Dean tires on it. Hopefully I can order them next week. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 20, 2013)

To each their own!

I collect antique coins (Roman and Greek) and I would never remove their patina. But I view bicycles differently. If I was going to hang the Iver Johnson on the wall and just admire it I would leave the patina. But I think a bicycle is a functional piece of art that, if possible, should be ridden and well maintained. 

If I'm going to ride her I want her to be clean and in good working order! 

I'm sure this mindset is also due to one of my other hobbies. I'm a private pilot and in that world corrosion can be deadly!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 20, 2013)

Gorgeous bike. I love what you're doing with it. 

As a side question to you guys, do any of you worry about riding on the old wood rims? I mean I weigh 250 and I just don't have the bravery to do so.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 20, 2013)

You may want some Stutzman wood rims.
I have the same heft.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 20, 2013)

PhilipJ said:


> To each their own!
> 
> I collect antique coins (Roman and Greek) and I would never remove their patina. But I view bicycles differently. If I was going to hang the Iver Johnson on the wall and just admire it I would leave the patina. But I think a bicycle is a functional piece of art that, if possible, should be ridden and well maintained.
> 
> ...




Patina will return at a later date. It's not a problem. The "Patina Lovers" can be a little over zealous.


----------



## filmonger (Sep 21, 2013)

*RE: Iver construction*

Very Coooool and great job.....can't wait to see it back together. I am glad you are attempting to keep the Orig. rims - Looks good so far. Are you going to use modern tubulars / Harper and ride her?


----------



## PhilipJ (Oct 6, 2013)

I finished my 1900 Iver Johnson rebuild minus the tires. I ordered a set of single tube tires from Robert Dean. 

Here are some pics of the bike.




















I used paste wax on the bare metal and finished the rims with amber shellac. It's probably been close to 100 years since this bike has been ridden. I'm excited to get her back on the road again where she belongs. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Iverider (Oct 6, 2013)

She's a beaut!


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. TOC bikes are not really my thing, but when I see them really done well, like yours, I have a deep appreciation for them. That is one I would love to have. Love the job you did.


----------

